
Ask HN: iOS MVVM tutorial using Swift - drew22huthut
I&#x27;m new to iOS and relatively new to programming in general. Can anyone point me to (or create) a beginner level tutorial for getting a grip on MVVM using swift? There are a couple that exist for ObjC but they are mostly targeted toward advanced developers with a history working in MVC.<p>It would also be really helpful to get some direction on using ReactiveCocoa vs. not for working with MVVM as RAC seems to be &#x27;suggested&#x27; in most cases but not all.
======
miguelrochefort
I personally find ReactiveUI to be the best MVVM framework for iOS, Android,
and Windows. It's in C# as opposed to Swift or Java, so you'll need Xamarin
for this.

[http://reactiveui.net/](http://reactiveui.net/)

~~~
ghuntley
aka the framework behind GitHub for Windows and various other applications.
#FRP.

[https://github.com/reactiveui/ReactiveUI/issues/687](https://github.com/reactiveui/ReactiveUI/issues/687)

------
drew22huthut
I found this one in Swift which is pretty good and definitely targeted to
nubes like me:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCAHFKL5FtU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCAHFKL5FtU)

Ran into some issues with Swift 1 vs. 2.1 (error handling) but i'll try and
post a solution when I get one :)

